

Google Fiber to host Compute Midwest’s hackathon - shakes
http://thenextweb.com/events/2012/10/09/compute-midwest-this-conference-is-hosting-the-first-hackathon-powered-by-google-fiber/

======
crazypyro
Interesting. I wish I could afford it, especially since KC is my hometown, but
as I'm a poor college student, even the student price is a bit much for me to
spend. Maybe next year!

------
BHSPitMonkey
Maybe I'm just not being imaginative enough... but will a gigabit internet
connection really make this hackathon that much different than any other? Is
bandwidth normally a productivity bottleneck at most hackathons?

------
keade
Sounds fun! I'll be there for sure.

------
asparagui
Free stuff! All you have to do is give them your source code, lol!

<http://www.computemidwest.com/#hackathon>

~~~
caseysoftware
I'm representing Twilio (my employer) at the Compute Midwest Hackathon and the
stated policy is that you own your own stuff.

That said, I personally _will_ _not_ get involved in any hackathon doing an IP
grab. In fact, I'm fighting against one called 3 Day Startup (3DS). You can
read about that here: <http://whatis3daystartup.com/whats-the-goal/>

TLDR: 3 Day Startup is basically a Startup Weekend focused on students but
anyone that participates signs over _everything_ developed to 3 Day Startup..
later, the participants can license it back if 3DS approves.

~~~
nordicnomad82
Wow, that 3DS thing is completely f'ed up. :/

